# Finally born!



## shaila11 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been on a waiting list for 3 months and today i was excited to hear that the baby's were born this morning =) my birthday is tomorrow so we almost shared birthdays but anyways its the best birthday present i could have got...I have been waiting anxiously!!


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

Aww, congratulations! I remember being on the waiting list for my little guy. And once he was born, I was even MORE anxious for him! Be sure to post lots of pictures once you get your new hedgie.


----------



## shaila11 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you!! Oh i will deft post pictures trust me!! and i agree Im way more anxious now...i put a countdown on my homescreen of my phone for 6 weeks already lol plus i got her the cutest bowls today!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Waiting for a new baby is so exciting, congrats.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

ohh HAPPY BIRTHDAY! that's an awesome birthday present I'd have to agree with you on that one can't wait to see pictures of your new little guy or girl!


----------



## shaila11 (Mar 12, 2012)

welp there was 3 born one is a runt..i put a deposit on them for a girl and if you have seen my cage i have alot of pink haha so hopefully there is a girl in the litter and the person above me on the list takes a boy lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! Very excited for you.


----------

